

Toyota Unintended Acceleration and the Big Bowl of “Spaghetti” Code - stu_k
http://www.safetyresearch.net/2013/11/07/toyota-unintended-acceleration-and-the-big-bowl-of-spaghetti-code/

======
csense
Wow, this article is a blast from the past -- I first heard the phrase
"spaghetti code" back in the 1990's!

According to Wikipedia [1], the phrase has been around since 1978. And there's
also ravioli code, lasagna code, spaghetti with meatballs code, and macaroni
code.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_code](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_code)

------
pettycashstash
Amazing. Critical life systems development is overlooked quite often to meet
schedule/cost constraints. Standard SDLC is many times ignored by many
firms... not on purpose .. but in need to deliver. I appreciate this post...
received $125 check from toyota, will likely not cash it.

